# Canadian Tax and Investments



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am a Canadian non resident for tax purposes. The CRA has accepted and acknowledged my non resident status and I have a long term residential visa in the Philippines. I am not subject to taxes income from outside the Philippines.

I am early 60's with two adult kids in Canada.

I have a pension income from Canada that I pay Canadian taxes on and foreign income that is tax free. I have accrued savings outside of Canada and am looking for investment strategies.

With an investment account in other countries are there ones that do not withhold taxes for foreign investors? Is the return rates and security worth the difference. That is would I be better paying the tax in a developed country for a better after tax return considering safety. 

I am looking for some secure investment strategies that would allow me to live on a more or less secure income stream but still allow for my kids to easily inherit eventually.

I'm an experienced investor but new to international investment and tax strategies. I don't think my situation is all that unique so there should be a few established general strategies that I could follow.

I have done a lot of googling on this but only get sales pitches for particular investments or details on non Canadians investing in Canada which is not what I want.

Any guidance in the right direction to investigate will be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not into investing, but as a retired accountant I'm more into the tax side of things.

You may find it difficult to find a country that doesn't hit foreign investors for some level of taxes on the earnings from the country. And with the various anti-money-laundering and anti-corruption programs (primarily FATCA from the US and the OECD initiatives) banks and financial investment companies world-wide are being forced to register their clients' nationalities and countries of tax residence for "information sharing" purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am not looking at avoiding paying the taxes that I will have to pay, but am looking for a way to maximize my after tax return from my investments.

I am not about to stick my life savings in an account is some 3rd world country with no monitoring and oversight of my investments. 

I am looking for some suggestions on investment strategies for a Canadian who is a non resident for tax purposes.

What established countries have a low rate of taxes on foreign investments? (With stable currency, easy exchange and reparation of the profits and principle amounts etc.)

Which countries have well regulated banking and stock market systems?


----------



## Sooke (12 mo ago)

Manitoba said:


> I am not looking at avoiding paying the taxes that I will have to pay, but am looking for a way to maximize my after tax return from my investments.
> 
> I am not about to stick my life savings in an account is some 3rd world country with no monitoring and oversight of my investments.
> 
> ...


Hi Manitoba,

I am also a Canadian in the process of becoming non-resident for tax purposes. I was wondering if you were able to get an answer to your questions regarding suitable jurisdictions for your investment portfolio.


----------

